

RWW Writeup of Duck Duck Go - bdotdub
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/duck_duck_go_silly_name_interesting_search_engine.php

======
mdolon
Congrats to epi0Bauqu on the article! Proof that hard work pays off, Duck Duck
Go is looking better and better with time.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Thanks! Of course any feedback is greatly appreciated (here or otherwise).

